
Npm v3 Dependency Resolution - bpierre
https://docs.npmjs.com/how-npm-works/npm3
======
dang
We re-upped this post (described at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10705926](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10705926)
and earlier posts linked from there). But
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10817978](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10817978)
was posted in the meantime, so we'll treat this one as a dupe even though it
wasn't.

